# Δρ. ή δρ. ή δρ;



## eva27 (Sep 19, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σας! Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει; Ποια η σωστή συντομογραφία για το γιατρό;
Νομίζω δρ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2011)

Δρ ή δρ χωρίς τελεία, όπως και τα δις (δεσποινίς), κε (κύριε), κα (κυρία), για παράδειγμα.

Την τελεία - που προφανώς την κληρονομεί από το Dr. - έχω βαρεθεί να τη σβήνω. 
Συμβαίνει και σε θεωρητικά καλές οικογένειες πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

Από τον Οδηγό της ΕΕ (σελ. 271):

*δρ* *διδάκτωρ/δόκτωρ *Εμφανίζεται και με τη μορφή δρ. (δηλαδή με τελεία) για τη συντομογράφηση της λέξης _διδάκτορας-δόκτορας_. Στην αιτιατική: *δρα* (διδάκτορα/δόκτορα)· τα ανάλογα για τις άλλες πτώσεις του ενικού και του πληθυντικού αριθμού.​
Από τον δρα Μοσέ σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ:

Είναι ίσως σημαντικό να τονιστεί ξανά ότι η τελεία στη συντομογραφία δηλώνει παράλειψη λεξικού τεμαχίου: _π.χ., δηλ., λ.χ., βλ., αι., δρχ._. Όταν αποκόπτονται κεντρικές συλλαβές, αλλά το βραχυγραφούμενο τμήμα διατηρεί περισσότερες από μία, συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε την πλάγια γραμμή: _Θεσ/νίκη, Κων/πολη, Αν/χης Πεζικού_ κ.ά. Ωστόσο, όταν συντομογραφούμε μια λέξη διατηρώντας το πρώτο και το τελευταίο γράμμα της, η τελεία δεν είναι απαραίτητη: _δίς _(δεσποινίς), _Σία _(Συντροφία, σε τίτλους εταιρειών).

Με βάση τις αρχές αυτές θα μπορούσαμε να καταλήξουμε στην εξής τυποποίηση:

Η ονομαστική _Δρ _δεν χρειάζεται τελεία: _Δρ Πολιτικών Επιστημών_.
Στις υπόλοιπες πτώσεις, αν διατηρήσουμε τη συντομογραφία, χρειάζεται να δηλώσουμε την παράλειψη του τεμαχίου μέσω της τελείας: _της κ. Χατζάκη, Δρ._ [= διδάκτορος] _Πολιτικών Επιστημών _- _παρουσίαση των ΧΧ και ΨΨ, Δρ. _[= διδακτόρων] _Αρχαιολογίας - του / τον Δρ. Φιλοσοφίας._ Αν θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε να δηλώσουμε το ληκτικό μόρφημα, είμαστε ελεύθεροι να το πράξουμε, αρκεί να μη χρησιμοποιήσουμε τελεία (συνεπώς _της Δρος, τον Δρα_) και να έχουμε υπ' όψιν ότι δυσκολεύουμε τη ζωή μας στον πληθυντικό αριθμό :)​
Αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι βλέπουμε και *Δρ* και *δρ* στα δύο σχόλια, αλλά και την προσθήκη «Εμφανίζεται και με τη μορφή...» στο πρώτο σχόλιο, γίνεται αντιληπτό ότι στην πράξη θα δούμε και τα τρία του τίτλου. Η δική μου σειρά προτίμησης: δρ - δρ. (δεν μου αρέσουν τα κεφαλαία για τίτλους).

Daeman, στα αγγλικά της Αγγλίας το *Dr* είναι χωρίς τελεία.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] Daeman, στα αγγλικά της Αγγλίας το *Dr* είναι χωρίς τελεία.



Ναι, βέβαια· με παράσυρε το ρέμα ο χείμαρρος των αμερικειμένων που μ' έχει πνίξει τελευταία. 

(Τον δικό μας δόχτορα πώς τον βραχυγράφουμε; ΔΔΔΔΔΔΔρα;


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 19, 2011)

Ο ένας είναι Δρ επειδή έχει διδακτορικό, ο άλλος είναι δρ επειδή έβγαλε την Ιατρική Σχολή. Αν γίνουν και οι δύο δρ πώς θα ξέρουμε τι είναι ο καθένας; 

Και εάν είναι γιατρός με διδακτορικό (Δρ δρ); Τότε τι κάνουμε; 

Πού είναι ο δόκτορας επτάσφαιρος όταν τον χρειάζεσαι; :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

Τόσα «ο ιατρός δρ Ταδόπουλος» δεν φτάνουν; Ή καλύτερα: «ο γιατρός δρ Ταδόπουλος».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2011)

Το Δρ7χ γράφεται ακριβώς έτσι, πάντως. Χωρίς τελεία, με κεφαλαίο το αρχικό (λόγω της μη διδακτορικής προέλευσής του :)).

Επί της ουσίας, όπως τα λέει ο νίκελ (αν και στο τελευταίο μου βιβλίο που μετέφρασα και όπου μου χρειάστηκε εκτενώς, συμφωνήσαμε με τον επιμελητή στο Δρ., Δρα για ένα μείγμα λόγων από αυτούς που παρατέθηκαν πιο πάνω).


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2011)

Για τον υποτιτλιστή, ξέρετε πόσο πολύτιμη δύναται να αποβεί μπορεί να αποδειχτεί αυτή η μία τελεία; 
Να 'χεις βρει μια απόδοση όνειρο και να την κουτσουρεύεις επειδή δεν χωρούσε για ένα γράμμα, κρίμα δεν είναι; :-(


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> Daeman, στα αγγλικά της Αγγλίας το *Dr* είναι χωρίς τελεία.


 
Όχι απαραίτητα. Πάρα πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιείται κανονικότατα με τελεία. Το λέω έχοντας σπουδάσει στην Αγγλία. Όμως αυτό δεν αφορά μόνο το dr, αλλά και τα mr, mrs και ό,τι άλλο ακολουθεί την φόρμα πρώτο+τελευταίο γράμμα. Αντίστοιχα όλα αυτά παίρνουν τελεία στην αμερικάνικα, πάντα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Όπως λέει και η Lynne Truss στο _Eats, Shoots & Leaves_:

When I trained as a journalist twenty-five years ago, the intermediate rule on matters of address was that if the contraction of a title still ended with the original final letter — thus “Mr” for “Mister”, or “Fr” for “Father” — no full stop was required, whereas if the title was cut short — “Prof ” for “Professor” or “M” for “Monsieur” — a full stop was essential. I doubt anyone bothers with that distinction any more.​
Πριν από 25 χρόνια που λες, αυτή η τελεία διέκρινε τον Αμερικανό από τον Εγγλέζο. :)


(Εδώ, αν πρόσεξες, έβαλα τελεία στο «δρ.» πιο πάνω. Ξεπεσμός. Χαλάρωση.)


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2011)

Μετά όμως ήρθε το Word που όλοι ξεχνάνε να το αλλάξουν από αμερικάνικο σε αγγλικό :mellow:
Πάντως 29 διδάκτορες συνιστούν χωρίς τελεία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 20, 2011)

Κατά κανόνα οι Άγγλοι αποφεύγουν την τελεία, αλλά αν ρίξετε μια ματιά π.χ. σε βιογραφικά καθηγητών αγγλικών πανεπιστημίων, θα δείτε ότι η χρήση της τελείας δεν είναι σπάνια. Για πριν 25 χρόνια δεν ξέρω, αλλά αρκετά παλιότερα η τελεία ήταν κανόνας σε όλα αυτά, τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με παλιά κείμενα και μερικές πηγές που κοίταξα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Εγώ τα έμαθα στη χρυσή εποχή που είχαν αρχίσει να τα ξεκαθαρίζουν μέσα τους και στα βιβλία τους — και πριν γίνουν όλα μια σούπα με τις ταινίες και τα σίριαλ και τα νέτια. Άλλωστε, είμαι σε ηλικία που δικαιούμαι πια να νοσταλγώ καλύτερες εποχές... 
:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 20, 2011)

Μα κι εγώ ό,τι κι εσύ ήξερα κι έπραττα, μέχρι που αναγκάστηκαν να μου πούνε στην γραμματεία να βάζω τελεία μετά το Dr ή να το γράφω με κεφαλαία (ναι, δεν είχαν τίποτα καλύτερο να κάνουν).

Αφού όμως είσαι της ηλικίας που δικαιούσαι νοσταλγίες, πάω πάσο.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 20, 2011)

Κι εγώ παραξενεύτηκα με αυτό που είπες, νίκελ, αλλά δεν το σχολίασα χθες. 

Κανονικά και με τη βούλα (ή θα έπρεπε να πω τελεία μήπως;) μπαίνει τελεία στο Dr. και στα βρετανικά νησιά. Παγκοσμιοποίηση βλέπεις... :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2011)

Όχι και κανονικά και με τη βούλα ρε παιδιά, μπορεί κάποιοι να τη βάζουν αλλά αν κοιτάξετε π.χ. τις σελίδες πανεπιστημίων θα δείτε ότι δεν υπάρχουν τελείες ούτε στον Δρ, ούτε στο ΜΒΑ, ούτε στο BSc, PhD κλπ (αν και αυτά είναι μάλλον για λόγους εμφάνισης και για να μη σε φλομώνουν στην τελεία).


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Στα πανεπιστήμια τηρούν ενδεχομένως τους κανόνες αμερικάνικων οργανισμών για τις εργασίες, αλλά παραέξω, στους εκδοτικούς οίκους και κυρίως στα ΜΜΕ, ο κανόνας παραμένει. Π.χ.

*Dr* doctor (before name)
*Mr* Mister, pl. Messrs
_Oxford Dictionary for Writers and Editors_ (η Βίβλος)

Στο _Economist Style Guide_:
*full stops (periods)* The American convention is to use full stops (periods) at the end of almost all abbreviations and contractions. The British convention is to use full stops after abbreviations – eg, _abbr., adj., co._ – but not after contractions – eg, _Dr, Mr, Mrs, St_

*Dr* και στο _Guardian and Observer Style Guide_.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/styleguide/d


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 20, 2011)

Στο PhD βάζουν πιο συχνά τελείες και είναι λίγο διαφορετική περίπτωση (δεν είναι πρώτο+τελευταίο γράμμα). Στα BSc και MSc δεν βάζουν τελείες γιατί ποτέ δεν τα προφέρουν BSc ή Bachelor Science κτλ, αλλά Bachelors και Masters -τουλάχιστον από την δική μου εμπειρία. Μάλιστα κάτι BEng, MEng, MPhil και λοιπά αντίστοιχα για άλλες σχολές, τα προφέρουν μπι-εντζ, εμ-εντζ, εμ-φιλ, σαν να ήταν λέξεις. Το MBA είναι περίπτωση αρχικών, όπως στο IELTS (αν και αυτό το προφέρουν σαν λέξη -άιελτς).


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2011)

Αν θέλεις απόδειξη, να προτείνω αυτή τη σελίδα εδώ. Νομίζω ότι οι τελείες λείπουν για ομοιομορφία. 
Ομοίως με το PhD είναι το BSc κλπ αρχικά οπότε δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τι λες. Αλλά δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να επεκταθούμε, οι στυλιστικές απόψεις μου για τις τελείες δεν αλλάζουν. 
Στη δική μου εμπειρία μπι-έι και μπι-ες-σι λέει ο κόσμος. Επίσης, _όλα_ αρχικά είναι


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 20, 2011)

Δεν είπα ότι το MBA το προφέρουν λέξη. Αρχικά είναι. Το Dr όμως δεν είναι αρχικά κι ούτε το προφέρουν ντι-αρ. Ούτε βέβαια το MPhil είναι αρχικά αλλά το προφέρουν σαν λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Για την τελεία του _Dr_ μιλούσαμε. Ας μη βάλουμε στο ίδιο νήμα όλες τις συντομογραφίες, τις συντμήσεις και τα ακρωνύμια. Θα μας καταπλακώσει το χάος.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> Θα μας καταπλακώσει το χάος.


Εγώ πάλι νόμιζα ότι το χάος σε ρουφάει, δεν σε πλακώνει.


----------



## eva27 (Sep 20, 2011)

Οπότε,παιδιά, τι να κάνω; Δε θέλω για διδάκτορες αλλά για γιατρούς! δρ Καβαδίας π.χ.; Έχει να κάνει με τον κανόνα της σύντμησης αλλά δεν τον θυμάμαι!


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

_Ο γιατρός κ. Καββαδίας_. Αν είναι και διδάκτορας, _ο γιατρός δρ Καββαδίας_.

Τι λέτε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 20, 2011)

Εγώ συμφωνώ με την παραπάνω εκδοχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2011)

+1 στην εκδοχή του νίκελ.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 20, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι θα έβαζα ο γιατρός Δρ Καβαδίας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Εγώ πάλι θα έβαζα ο γιατρός Δρ Καβαδίας.


Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις; Ρωτάω επειδή έχω δύο σκέλη στην πρότασή μου.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 20, 2011)

Όχι. Μόνο αν είναι διδάκτορας. Ο κύριος με μικρό. Αν και εδώ προτιμώ το κος πάλι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2011)

...






-Dr.
-Dr
-Δρ
-δρ
-Δρ.
-δρ.
-Glad I'm not sick. 

νταχντιρντί ντοκτορντί του λέγανε και μου το παντρεύανε...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2011)

Μπράβο, ρε συ daeman, και το 'ψαχνα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2011)

Ε, να το (ξανα)βάλω στο προφίλ μου... :)


----------



## eva27 (Sep 20, 2011)

daeman said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
χαχαχαχα Δεν είχε και υπότιτλους να βλέπαμε πώς το έγραψαν το δόκτωρ, δρ. ή δρ ή Δρ ή Δρ.! Αρρώστησα με αυτά! πφφφ χαχαχα


----------



## eva27 (Sep 20, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Όχι. Μόνο αν είναι διδάκτορας. Ο κύριος με μικρό. Αν και εδώ προτιμώ το κος πάλι.



Κάπου διάβασα ότι έχει μείνει κ. και όχι κος και ότι ισχύει και για τα δύο φύλα.


----------



## eva27 (Sep 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> _Ο γιατρός κ. Καββαδίας_. Αν είναι και διδάκτορας, _ο γιατρός δρ Καββαδίας_.
> 
> Τι λέτε;



Δεν ξέρω... χμμ... Τότε θα πρέπει να γίνει αλλαγή σε όλο το κείμενο και να βάλω γιατρός. Αλλάζουν όμως τότε οι συλλαβισμοί, ψιλοχαμός... Και είναι δεύτερη διόρθωση/πέρασμα. Επίσης, δε λέει αν είναι διδάκτορας ή όχι! Αμάν αυτός ο γιατρός! :curse:

Τελικά ποιος είναι ο κανόνας της σύντμησης; Τον έχει κανείς πρόχειρο για να μην το ψάχνω; Αν είναι εύκολο φυσικά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2011)

Εγώ συμφωνώ με το ο γιατρός κ. Τάδε, ακόμα κι αν ο γιατρός έιναι διδάκτορας γιατί στην ελληνική γλώσσα όλους κύριους τους λέμε κι όχι ο διδάκτορας Τάδε. Στην κλητική μόνο "γιατρέ μου", αλλά "διδάκτορά μου" δε νομίζω (όχι πως δεν ακούγεται κάπως).


----------



## eva27 (Sep 20, 2011)

Για να μην αλλάξει τώρα όλο το στήσιμο, συλλαβισμός κ.λπ. θα το κάνω παντού δρ
χωρίς τελεία και θα ψάξω να βρω τον κανόνα της σύντμησης


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2011)

Γιατί δεν το κάνεις παντού κ., κύριος, και περιστασιακά να τον λέει κανείς γιατρέ και να λυθεί το ζήτημα;


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2011)

eva27 said:


> [...] Τελικά ποιος είναι ο κανόνας της σύντμησης; Τον έχει κανείς πρόχειρο για να μην το ψάχνω; Αν είναι εύκολο φυσικά.



Γρήγορα ναι, πρόχειρα όχι, καθώς ούτε ο Οδηγός για τη σύνταξη εγγράφων της ΕΕ στα ελληνικά ούτε ο Δρ Μοσέ ούτε ο Νικέλ συνηθίζουν τις προχειρότητες.









nickel said:


> Από τον Οδηγό της ΕΕ (σελ. 271):
> 
> *δρ* *διδάκτωρ/δόκτωρ *Εμφανίζεται και με τη μορφή δρ. (δηλαδή με τελεία) για τη συντομογράφηση της λέξης _διδάκτορας-δόκτορας_. Στην αιτιατική: *δρα* (διδάκτορα/δόκτορα)· τα ανάλογα για τις άλλες πτώσεις του ενικού και του πληθυντικού αριθμού.​
> Από τον δρα Μοσέ σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ:
> ...


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2011)

eva27 said:


> Κάπου διάβασα ότι έχει μείνει κ. και όχι κος και ότι ισχύει και για τα δύο φύλα.


 
Αυτό θα με ενδιέφερε να το διαβάσω από κάποια αξιόπιστη πηγή, όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά για να το πούμε και σε όλους αυτούς ότι ακυρώθηκαν. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2011)

Ας προσθέσω και την άποψη της Άννας Ιορδανίδου, από τον Οδηγό του Πατάκη (νομίζω ότι αυτό ψάχνει η Εύα ;)):

Το δρ. θεωρείται ότι προέρχεται από το _δόκτορας _ή _διδάκτορας _και όχι από το _δόκτωρ _ή _διδάκτωρ _ γι' αυτό και παίρνει τελεία (βλ. κατηγορία 2). Θα γράψουμε όμως κανονικά: _του δρα Χ_., _το δρα Ψ._

(Στην κατηγορία 2 λέει ότι «όταν παραλείπουμε το τελευταίο τμήμα της λέξης, τότε βάζουμε την τελεία της συντομογραφίας (συνήθως μετά από σύμφωνο): _κ. > κύριος [...]_» και παραθέτει και εξαιρέσεις)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2011)

Ευσεβάστως θα διαφωνήσω με την κυρία Ιορδανίδου. Αφού η συντομογραφία "δρ" προϋπήρχε της καθιέρωσης της δημοτικής γλώσσας ως επίσημης, γιατί να αλλάξει νόημα ξαφνικά, και να σημαίνει "δόκτορας"; 
Δεν είμαι γλωσσολόγος ούτε φιλόλογος, αλλά βλέπω ότι δεν συμφωνούν οι ειδικοί μεταξύ τους, και εγώ συμφωνώ με εκείνον τον ειδικό που λέει ότι "δρ" σημαίνει "δόκτωρ".


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Συγγνώμη, μια παρέμβαση. Έχουμε μετάφραση, με κάτι σαν Doctor Dolittle ή Dr Dolittle; Ε, ναι, ένα απλό _δόκτωρ Ντουλίτλ_ ή _δρ Ντουλίτλ_ αρκεί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Και βέβαια όχι _δόκτορας Ντουλίτλ_!


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Για το _κ. = κύριος_ μια από πολλές πηγές είναι πάλι ο Οδηγός της ΕΕ, σελ. 271. Είναι γεγονός ότι κάποιοι προτιμούν το *κος*. Ας μην τους δείρουμε, ιδίως αν είναι πολλοί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Σε άλλο φόρουμ είχα κάνει κι ένα ψαξιματάκι, για να δω πώς έχουν αποδοθεί στις ελληνικές μεταφράσεις τα _Mr_ και _Dr_ του τίτλου του βιβλίου του Στίβενσον _The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde_. Είχα μαζέψει μπόλικα διαμαντάκια (μαζί με μαργαριτάρια). Θαυμάστε ποικιλία:


Δόκτωρ Τζέκιλ και κύριος Χάιντ
Δρ Τζέκυλ και Μρ Χάιντ
Η παράξενη υπόθεση του δρος Τζέκυλ και του κου Χάιντ
Δόκτωρ Τζέκιλ και Μίστερ Χάιντ
Δρ. Τζέκυλλ και κ. Χάυντ
Δόκτωρ Τζέκυλ και κύριος Χάυντ
Το βραβείο το πήρε το «Μρ Χάιντ»!


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] Το βραβείο το πήρε το «Μρ Χάιντ»!



Which one did that stand for, then? 
Mentally retarded Hyde, military road hide (5.), or methycillin resistant hide? 
Α, το βρήκα· σε λάθος γλώσσα έψαχνα! Ο _Μην-τα-ρωτάς_ Χάιντ. :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Σκεφτόμουν να το βάλω στις Γκάφες, αλλά έχουμε ολόκληρο νήμα εδώ, οπότε μια αναβίωση δεν θα κάνει κακό στα σκουριασμένα κόκαλα του _δόκτορα_. (Όχι, Dr7x, καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα.)

Ο Φαίδων Αβούρης είναι *δρ Αβούρης* ή *δόκτωρ Αβούρης*. Το ίδιο και οι υπόλοιποι διδάκτορες. Δεν είναι _Dr. Αβούρης_!
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.proswpa&id=16511

Τόσο λίγο σας απασχόλησα.


ΥΓ. Ενδεχομένως, να προτιμάτε «Δρ Αβούρης» ή «Δρ. Αβούρης» ή «δρ. Αβούρης», με κεφαλαίο ή με τελεία. Αυτά έχουν καλυφθεί στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα. Αλλά το να μένει στα ξενικά το Dr. δεν το είχαμε δει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2012)

Πώς δεν το είχαμε δει το Dr; Σε τόσες πόρτες καθηγητών πανεπιστημίου, γιατρών και λοιπών μεγαλομανών εν Ελλάδι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2012)

Και μένα μου φαίνεται ότι όταν χρησιμοποιείς όλα τα άλλα ακαδημαϊκά αποδεικτικά σπουδών με τον διεθνή τρόπο γραφής, δεν απέχεις πολύ από το Dr...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 2, 2012)

Δηλαδή το επόμενο βήμα ποιο είναι; Prof. Τάδε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2012)

Για γκούγκλισε λίγο _Dipl. Ing. + ελληνικό επώνυμο_...


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Ας μη συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα. Ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να βάλει _μετά το όνομά του_ τα αρχικά των τίτλων σπουδών με τα οποία επιθυμεί να εντυπωσιάσει την πελατεία του και τον περίγυρό του. Η δική μου παρατήρηση αφορά τον τίτλο που μπαίνει πριν από το όνομα. Το «Dr. Αβούρης» είναι εξίσου περίεργο με ένα, ας πούμε, «Mr. Σαμαράς».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2012)

Το «ευχαριστώ τον επιβλέποντά μου, Dipl. Ing. Τάδε» (από ελληνική διπλωματική) δεν είναι ανάλογο με το Mr. Σαμαράς; (Από ελληνικό εύρημα, γιατί το Ο κύριος Dipl. Ing. Παναγιώτης Τάδε, από ελληνική ιστοσελίδα της Γερμανίας ας πούμε ότι είναι επηρεασμένο από το περιβάλλον.) 

Μερικά ακόμη:

Ομιλία του Προέδρου (Dipl. Ing Aλέξανδρος ...
...στο διάστημα αυτό αποχωρούν από τους Φ. ΠΑΚ Μονάχου ο Δρ. Dipl.-Ing. Δ. Στ... και ο Dipl.-Ing. Γιάννης ...

Και ναι, το ξέρω ότι αφορά γερμανοσπουδαγμένους --αφού από αυτά κατέχω-- αλλά αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι ο ξενοσπουδαγμένος δεν έχει τόσες επιφυλάξεις να προτάξει τον τίτλο των σπουδών του --στη γλώσσα των σπουδών του. Υποθέτω ότι ανάλογα θα ισχύουν για γαλλοσπουδαγμένους, ιταλοσπουδαγμένους κ.λπ.

Tο Prof. του Ελληγενή είναι άλλη ιστορία, νομίζω.


Το Δρ. Dipl.-Ing. είναι όλα τα λεφτά, πάντως...


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη, δεν έβαλα καν κάτω από το φακό την περίπτωση αυτή, των τίτλων σπουδών _μπροστά_ από όνομα. Της έδωσα μια και την κλότσησα όσο γινόταν πιο μακριά... 

Έχουμε κι άλλα τέτοια μαργαριτάρια: «Όπως αναφέρει ο Ph. D. Νίκος Α. ... στην έκδοση του ...»
Όχι πολλά, ευτυχώς. Και όχι από τους κατόχους των τίτλων, ελπίζω.


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Πάντως ο τίτλος Eur.Ing. στα ελληνικά δεν έχει συντομογραφία, έχω ακούσει να λένε ο Ευρωπαίος Μηχανικός κος Τάδε, το οποίο μπερδεύει, γιατί στην Ευρώπη είμαστε όλοι, οπότε κλπκλπ. 
Το καλύτερο το είχα διαβάσει σε δίγλωσση πλάκα σε πόρτα:
Τ. Αδόπουλος
Καθηγητής Αγγλικών Professor of English Literature
Σχολικός Σύμβουλος Educational Advisor


----------

